# R35 in vibrant red



## T19MY..B (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello, this is my first post but hopefully I can find what I've been looking for so I can become more of an active part of the GTR community, i left the evo community late last year after selling my 8 and now ive got to scratch this itch ive had for about 2 years now. I'm looking for a 35 in vibrant red. My budget is around the 35k mark.. it would be an outright buy so a private or trade sale are both options. Mileage isn't too much of an issue for me but tidy bodywork is, so completely original paint on all panels is a near must aswel as a good service history. Travelling is also not a problem, so if anyone is or knows of a GTR that would kindly post a link here that would be great!! 
Many thanks 
Tim


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

welcome tim. we all know grey are the fastest ones :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## T19MY..B (Mar 27, 2019)

Haha thanks geof.. nice to see you again!


----------

